NFL player Willie Miller won the Silver Star. Why has his story been forgotten? - smacktoward
======
sarcasmatwork
Since no link provided, how are we suppose to know?

[https://slate.com/culture/2019/01/willie-miller-rams-
footbal...](https://slate.com/culture/2019/01/willie-miller-rams-football-
vietnam-silver-star.html)

